# The Seasons End



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The leaves are turning and light winds blow
the sun sets early with an orange glow

The days are shorter and the mornings now cool
winter awaits with its weather cruel

The trees seem to compete with color and hue
The mountain landscape set against the fall sky blue.

The seasons end has come to soon
has given way to the autumn moon.

I love the fall, and this time of year but for sure I don't like having to put the TT away for the winter. BUT I love the four seasons here in New England and I suppose in some strange way the wait for the spring makes the on season just that more special!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well said, Eric!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice.

hmmmmm.....

Sounds/feels alot like Wolfwood....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Nice.
> 
> hmmmmm.....
> 
> Sounds/feels alot like Wolfwood....


Well, you guys are neighbors!*









Happy Trails,
Doug

* A fact I hope you both remember at the rally!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Eric

Well said. We are going to try and squeeze 2 more trips before our Outback is winterized.

Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The leaves haven't started changing down here yet but there is a nip in the air from time to time. I have two more trips planned and I hope to sneak in one or two unplanned ones yet.

Gary


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

We always try to camp up until Halloween weekend here in southeast MN. Halloween is one of our favorites.

In Preston, MN they have the "Great Pumpkin Ride" on the 12 mile bike path between Preston and Lanesboro. Ride starts in Preston at 12 noon with everyone dressed in costumes. They have a band on the deck of the VFW. At 3:00 everyone rides the bike trail to The Barn Resort by Lanesboro for a buffet dinner and more beer. Then back towards Preston, but first a stop at a shelter along the river with a keg hidden in the woods and a bon fire. Then back to the VFW for the evening and costume contest. Gets pretty wild & crazy. I like standing out on the deck watching the gouls try to get on and ride their bikes back to the campground. Some can barely stand up but they still ride home. People watching at it's finest.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I can't help it please forgive me for what I am about to say.......Had a nip in the Air here to it got to 85 yesterday.

I have no intention of starting the winter camping war but I could not help it.

Excellent Poem though.

Jeff


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We'll camp probably about 4 more times before Nov. 1. I just love fall camping...I think it's my fav! We're planning a Halloween weekend Oct. 12 at our seasonal site with our neighbors...trick or treating, pumpkin carving, site decorating, and a soup/stew-o-round. Might just get into the Cinnamon Schnapps a bit too.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

What is this word "winterize" ? And how do you do it?

It never gets cold here.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh you did it now Chad! Let the battle begin.

I'm going to hide under my desk.

Jeff


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Okay you guys...I'm going to defend Midwest weather and seasons in general. Until you've truly lived with four distinct seasons, it's possible you're unaware of the thrill and anticipation of spring and the ensuing camping season. About the time you're climbing the walls at home because it's so frikkin cold outside, you start daydreaming about your first trip...where it will be, when it will be, who will go etc. It's almost as big a "high" as the first trip you took in your new Outback. And we get to experience that high every year!

More succinctly said...you appreciate the coming of each season just about time you're sick of the one you're in. My brother moved out of Southern California for precisely that reason. He wanted to experience seasons again.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

outtatown said:


> Okay you guys...I'm going to defend Midwest weather and seasons in general. Until you've truly lived with four distinct seasons, it's possible you're unaware of the thrill and anticipation of spring and the ensuing camping season. About the time you're climbing the walls at home because it's so frikkin cold outside, you start daydreaming about your first trip...where it will be, when it will be, who will go etc. It's almost as big a "high" as the first trip you took in your new Outback. And we get to experience that high every year!
> 
> More succinctly said...you appreciate the coming of each season just about time you're sick of the one you're in. My brother moved out of Southern California for precisely that reason. He wanted to experience seasons again.


EXACTLY!!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I would like to hear from the California bashers in January while they have a shovel in there hand.








(It ain't dirt they're movin')
I can be reached on my laptop outside at the BBQ wearing swim trunks!

Honestly we get all the seasons here!
We (for the most part)just don't have to live with that white freezing slippery #$%^&#$%
We just go Play in it for the weekend!

(all in good fun-no malice!)


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Aw....not bashin California at all! Truly I'm very cognizant of the fact that if I didn't dislike winter, I wouldn't look forward to spring so much. And I like looking forward to things as much as the things themselves. If you've never experience it, you might not get it.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

outtatown said:


> Aw....not bashin California at all! Truly I'm very cognizant of the fact that if I didn't dislike winter, I wouldn't look forward to spring so much. And I like looking forward to things as much as the things themselves. If you've never experience it, you might not get it.


I've experienced it. I lived in MI-CHI-GAN for many years.

Then I moved to the Sunshine state and have never regreted it. I HATE that WHITE crap that falls from the sky! If the northern climates were three seasons (spring, fall, summer) I'd be right there with ya!

But...wait a minute...I just described Florida!









So I guess I'll stay here.









Dan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3LEES said:


> I HATE that WHITE crap that falls from the sky! If the northern climates were three seasons (spring, fall, summer) I'd be right there with ya!


Yeah, me too but, ya'know, without that white stuff (and that blasted nasty icey stuff that comes with it)....Spring in New England - well - it just wouldn't be Spring. And then Fall - PHOOEY - it would be nothin' at all. So - we make the best of the white stuff & everything that comes with it 'cuz the good earth compensates us well with the absolutely most glorious Springs & Falls that this country has to offer. Nope, I'll stay in New England, thanks.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> I HATE that WHITE crap that falls from the sky! If the northern climates were three seasons (spring, fall, summer) I'd be right there with ya!


Yeah, me too but, ya'know, without that white stuff (and that blasted nasty icey stuff that comes with it)....Spring in New England - well - it just wouldn't be Spring. And then Fall - PHOOEY - it would be nothin' at all. So - we make the best of the white stuff & everything that comes with it 'cuz the good earth compensates us well with the absolutely most glorious Springs & Falls that this country has to offer. Nope, I'll stay in New England, thanks.
[/quote]


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

jlbabb28 said:


> What is this word "winterize" ? And how do you do it?
> 
> It never gets cold here.


Looks like Ghosty has help this year


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I love the Fall it is the start to the better camping season. My heart might be in Washington but one nice thing about California you can camp a year long. I do more camping in the Fall and winter than I do in the Summer. The low elevation camp grounds are now thinning out so we can camp in any site we like plus they call it the off season so the rates get better.

I can have the Trailer ready get off work and be camping in 30 minutes, or I can just go to work from the campground. Yep nothing like Fall and winter camping, better weather, better fishing, and fewer people.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes fall is in the air here to. I was outside last night and noticed it started to get cool. I thought to my self, hmmm it might be time to break out the long shorts.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

outtatown said:


> Okay you guys...I'm going to defend Midwest weather and seasons in general. Until you've truly lived with four distinct seasons, it's possible you're unaware of the thrill and anticipation of spring and the ensuing camping season. About the time you're climbing the walls at home because it's so frikkin cold outside, you start daydreaming about your first trip...where it will be, when it will be, who will go etc. It's almost as big a "high" as the first trip you took in your new Outback. And we get to experience that high every year!
> 
> More succinctly said...you appreciate the coming of each season just about time you're sick of the one you're in. My brother moved out of Southern California for precisely that reason. He wanted to experience seasons again.


I may start a regional war here. I hear you midwesterners and easterners tell us west coasters every year about how we don't know what it is like to see the seasons change. Then come February we get to listen to the whining about how you are sick of winter and can't wait for spring to bust out the Outbacks.







I'll go hide now.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

h2oman said:


> I may start a regional war here. I hear you midwesterners and easterners tell us west coasters every year about how we don't know what it is like to see the seasons change. Then come February we get to listen to the whining about how you are sick of winter and can't wait for spring to bust out the Outbacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There're some good hiding places here on the East Coast









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The important thing is, you all stay right where you are, and leave our perfect, mild, four season Northwest weather to us. It would just be nuts around here if too many of you discovered what a perfect climate is really all about!

A few 'snow days' in the winter. Just enough to be fun for the kids, and provide great skiing in the mountains. A couple of 100 degree plus days in the summer. Just enough to appreciate the low to mid 80's the rest of the summer. A bit of rain, but boy is it green around here! And a gorgeous fall that takes a back seat to NOWEHERE else!

Ahh... paradise!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> The important thing is, you all stay right where you are, and leave our perfect, mild, four season Northwest weather to us. It would just be nuts around here if too many of you discovered what a perfect climate is really all about!
> 
> A few 'snow days' in the winter. Just enough to be fun for the kids, and provide great skiing in the mountains. A couple of 100 degree plus days in the summer. Just enough to appreciate the low to mid 80's the rest of the summer. A bit of rain, but boy is it green around here! And a gorgeous fall that takes a back seat to NOWEHERE else!
> 
> ...


I couldn't possibly agree with you more Dougie. If we could just get them to stop showing the damn Rose Bowl every year, no one would know it was 85 on New Years Day in my neck of the concrete woods.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> A bit of rain, but boy is it green around here


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I do miss green.

Mark


----------

